# police dog died from getting hit by a car



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

police dog died from getting hit by a car about last night in pentulema ca they say he got out and ran cross the street as the car drove by hitting him his name was Boz

http://blog.sfgate.com/crime/2012/01/09/police-dog-killed-by-hit-run-driver/


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

found these police dogs that died in past few weeks

http://bc.rcmp.ca/ViewPage.action?siteNodeId=50&languageId=1&contentId=20303

http://www.mercurynews.com/peninsula/ci_19604604

*this 1 is the 1 from last nights news*
http://blog.sfgate.com/crime/2012/01/09/police-dog-killed-by-hit-run-driver/


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

kenneth roth said:


> police dog died from getting hit by a car about last night in Santa Rosa ca they say he got out and ran cross the street as the car drove by hitting him his name was Boz
> 
> http://blog.sfgate.com/crime/2012/01/09/police-dog-killed-by-hit-run-driver/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Undoubtedly the drivers fault. Must have been driving under the influence or texting at the time. Obviously wasn't being a responsible driver to hit a dog that came out of nowhere.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Undoubtedly the drivers fault. Must have been driving under the influence or texting at the time. Obviously wasn't being a responsible driver to hit a dog that came out of nowhere.


 
It is a good thing you live on a mountain. Cause if the mailman came up the driveway at your house all your dogs might of been hit by the DUI or the texter.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've lost three, while working, that were struck by cars. I lost one that would no longer work the road or any where around moving traffic. I retired it to the handler. One dog was injured when his handler was arresting a DUI suspect and the cruiser was struck from behind, interstate speed) by another drunk. The chances of being struck by an inattentive driver, when working I roads and highways, is considerably greater than being shot. 

DFrost


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

bad news


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> It is a good thing you live on a mountain. Cause if the mailman came up the driveway at your house all your dogs might of been hit by the DUI or the texter.


 
Will, I have figured out that Don's hobby is not Dog's it's inciting argument. Because WTF did Don's comment have to do with anything.


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> It is a good thing you live on a mountain. Cause if the mailman came up the driveway at your house all your dogs might of been hit by the DUI or the texter.


No Will. That couldn't happen. 

Don's dogs would have been running away from them, thinking the driver might stop, get out, and confront them.


----------

